# Lazarillo



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ciao a tutti!

Scusate ma forse la mia domanda è gia uscita, ma ho cercato è non c'era nelle risposte di wordreference.

Come si dice in italiano "lazarillo", como in spagnolo:
_No veía nada, menos mal que mi hermano hizo de lazarillo para llevarme al hospital_.

Grazie mille


----------



## Coccibella

Ciao!
Credo che potresti tradurre così: ...mio fratello mi fece da guida/ da accompagnatore...". Però ti confesso che mi suona un po' strana la frase in italiano...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Grazie coccibella._
Comunque vediamo se ci sono più ... risposte!!


----------



## Coccibella

Di niente!!


----------



## irene.acler

Quizás simplemente se podría decir _mio fratello mi accompagnò all'ospedale_ porque, como dice coccibella, utilizando _accompagnatore_ o _guida_ resulta un poco rara la frase en italiano.


----------



## rocamadour

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Scusate ma forse la mia domanda è gia uscita, ma ho cercato è non c'era nelle risposte di wordreference.
> 
> Come si dice in italiano "lazarillo", como in spagnolo:
> _No veía nada, menos mal que mi hermano hizo de lazarillo para llevarme al hospital_.
> 
> Grazie mille


 
Ciao JFO! 
Il problema è che in questo caso il termine deriva da un personaggio tipico della letteratura spagnola (così come per esempio dite _celestina_ - dal romanzo "La Celestina" di Fernando de Rojas - per indicare una _alcahueta_, una "mezzana") e di conseguenza risulta praticamente impossibile renderlo in italiano.
Il suggerimento di irene mi sembra quindi il più indicato.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ciao ancora! Secondo me la traduzione viene adatta ... secondo il contesto ma ... come si direbbe in italiano in questi casi?

_- Yo tengo un perro lazarillo_
_- He servido de lazarillo a mi hermano_
_- Mis amigos siempre mandan en el grupo, Pablo es el lazarillo, yo quién lo sigue_

Grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

Jose. ¿Estás seguro de que en la tercera frase se puede usar "Lazarillo"? A mi me parece muy raro.


----------



## Coccibella

¡Hola!
-Ho un cane guida ( si intende un cane guida per ciechi)
-in questa frase sono d'accordo con Irene, meglio omettere "lazarillo" e tradurre semplicemente "ho accompagnato mio fratello".
-Qui non capisco bene il senso di "Lazarillo", sarebbe "capo", uno che comanda sempre, che decide tutto??


----------



## Neuromante

No Coccibella.
Lazarillo es un chiquillo zarapastroso que hace de guía a un ciego que lo mata de hambre. El "capo" sería, en todo caso, el ciego. El libro es "Lazarillo de Tormes" donde Lazarillo es diminutivo del nombre Lázaro y Tormes una localidad.

"Cane da guida" en español es "Perro lazarillo" Quizás ese paralelismo te aclare más el término. Pero cuidado, la función que desempeña está más próxima a "llevar" que a "guiar" (El perro no va a donde él quiere, de hecho, sino donde el amo quiere) Pero como concepto está entre ambos.


----------



## Coccibella

He leído el Lazarillo de Tormes, pues sé lo que es, pero no me aclaro con el último ejemplo de José.
En italiano se dice "cane guida" porque el perro guia al ciego que no ve pero no va adonde el quiere, aqui también lo que hace es ayudar el ciego igual que "el perro lazarillo".
p.d: no sé porque pero Lazarillo siempre me ha dado pena...por qué lo defines "zarrapastroso"? al final tenía que ser "pícaro" para sobrevivir, ¿no?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola! He creado un poco de confusíón quizás, pero _Neuromante_ tiene razón, en castellano hacemos uso de "Lazarillo" para "aquel que guía" dado que se llamaba "Lázaro" -en este caso al ser un chico Lazarillo- quien guiaba a un ciego en la obra "El Lazarillo de Tormes".

 Al menos a mi me ha quedado claro que el concepto Lazarillo como tal no existe en italiano, pero sí ... su uso como 
_fare di guida_
_guidare_
_accompagnare_

Que para el caso serían los correctos.
Muchas gracias y espero que si alguien tiene alguna idea la siga aportando.

Ciao a tutti e grazie


----------



## Coccibella

Me alegro que te hayas aclarado pero te hago una pequeña correción.
un saludo



JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Al menos a mi me ha quedado claro que el concepto Lazarillo como tal no existe en italiano, pero sí ... su uso como
> _fare da guida_
> _guidare_
> _accompagnare_


----------



## Neuromante

Coccibella said:


> He leído el Lazarillo de Tormes, así que sé lo que es, pero no me aclaro con el último ejemplo de José.
> En italiano se dice "cane guida" porque el perro guia al ciego que no ve pero no va adonde el quiere, aqui también lo que hace es ayudar el ciego igual que "el perro lazarillo".
> p.d: no sé porque pero Lazarillo siempre me ha dado pena...por qué lo defines "zarrapastroso"? al final tenía que ser "pícaro" para sobrevivir, ¿no?


No entendí que respondías a cada ejemplo de Jose por separado.
Lo de zarrapastroso lo puse por la ropa, la suciedad y ese tipo de cosas. El adjetivo coincide casi _a penello_ con la descripción del personaje.


Te corrijo un error, no te molestes.


----------



## tauromaco

Hola a todos:
En primer lugar, me parece que algunos de los ejemplos de Jose son un tanto artificiosos (el 2º y sobre todo el 3º). Si he hecho de lazarillo para mi hermano no es que lo haya acompañado, sino que le he llevado a un sitio adonde él solo no sabía ir. La frase tercera me parece imposible que alguien la diga. Creo que lo que se intenta decir, más que lazarillo, sería cabecilla o simplemente líder.
Para Neuromante: a pennello


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

tauromaco said:


> Hola a todos:
> En primer lugar, me parece que algunos de los ejemplos de Jose son un tanto artificiosos (el 2º y sobre todo el 3º). Si he hecho de lazarillo para mi hermano no es que lo haya acompañado, sino que le he llevado a un sitio adonde él solo no sabía ir. La frase tercera me parece imposible que alguien la diga. Creo que lo que se intenta decir, más que lazarillo, sería cabecilla o simplemente líder.
> Para Neuromante: a pennello


 
Hola!
Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte, tutti come sempre cosi simpatici.
Tauromaco, a veces no sabes lo que uno puede leer en castellano, pero sí tienes razón que son un poco "rebuscadas" pero, ... de sino ¿de qué otra manera se puede explicar el significado de una palabra que sabes que no existe en otra lengua y deseas conocer su significado? Quizás sea indicando varias acepciones.
Pero ... claro que exageraba, pero ya ves, hemos obtenido respuesta que es nuestro fin. Y gracias a todos!

Un bel abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## Coccibella

Neuromante said:


> No entendí que respondías a cada ejemplo de Jose por separado.
> Lo de zarrapastroso lo puse por la ropa, la suciedad y ese tipo de cosas. El adjetivo coincide casi _a penello_ con la descripción del personaje.
> 
> 
> Te corrijo un error, no te molestes.


Perdón me había confundido, pensaba que "zarrapastroso" quería decir otra cosa, sería "straccione" ¿no?


----------



## lsi

Neuromante said:


> No Coccibella.
> Lazarillo es un chiquillo zarapastroso que hace de guía a un ciego que lo mata de hambre. El "capo" sería, en todo caso, el ciego. El libro es "Lazarillo de Tormes" donde Lazarillo es diminutivo del nombre Lázaro y Tormes una localidad.
> 
> "Cane da guida" en español es "Perro lazarillo" Quizás ese paralelismo te aclare más el término. Pero cuidado, la función que desempeña está más próxima a "llevar" que a "guiar" (El perro no va a donde él quiere, de hecho, sino donde el amo quiere) Pero como concepto está entre ambos.



Jefe, es "za*rr*apastroso", con doble 'r'. De todas formas, aclaro para la gente italiana que un lazarillo no tiene por qué ser siempre zarrapastroso ni estar desaliñado. En el libro 'El Lazarillo de Tormes', sí.

Lazarillo es, simplemente, un muchacho, un chico que guía y dirige a un ciego.


----------



## Neuromante

La segunda vez ya lo había corregido, que me di cuenta con un post de Coccibella.

Haces bien en aclarar lo de la diferencia entre Lazaro de Tormes (Personaje) y lazarillo (Adjetivo) No me di cuenta que podía inducir a error.


----------



## mauro63

Qué curioso! yo nunca había reparado en la forma *zarrapastroso*. Siempre dije y escuché *zaparrastroso*


----------

